# Deparo Vineyards



## rrawhide (Aug 20, 2010)

morn'


This is Deparo Vineyards where I help Paul when possible.


He bottled approx 50 cases of 2009Merlot this morning and here they lay!!! Needed to make room for the 2010 just coming.













This is the 2010 Syrah crop that it ready - - just hanging around!!!












Paul checking readings where he got his bigsurprise!!!!


The brix readings were moving along nicely and then started running and then racing - - - - it has been hot here and this is what the averages have been:


8/8 16.5
8/13 17.3
8/1418.9
8/16 19.6
8/19 21.0


These are random berries samplings from the upper/middle/bottom of each row. We did check and recalibrate his refractometer and it is on!!


At this rate it will be 22+ by Sunday and this is when his has his picking crew scheduled. They will start at dawn Sun and should be finished picking the 500 vines by 2-3pm. There will be a crew of 6, I think.


Since we thought we had another week to go I scheduled a trip to the coast Sun-Tues. (Morro Bay, CA) and will not be here to help. At least for the syrah.


Merlot will be next week and I will be here for that!!












So, we got him set up and ready to crush today. Remember last year when we had lots of problems with the must pump and it went down and we had to hand carry most of themust from the crusher and dump into the primary? Well, we got it going on this year!


Happened to notice that the barrel racks, when stood on end, were just a little taller that the 500 gallon primaries that we use SO put together a frame and set the crusher/destemmer on the top and now we can crush and drop directly into the primary.


The stems will come out the back and be swept into the rubbermaid container and be wheeled outside and dumped.


Then when the primary is full - roll in the next one, move over the crusher and keep crushing!!!


We are getting toooooooooo old to lift and tote like we did last year!!








Anyway, no pictures of the syrah crush this year but will have some of the Merlot next week.


Just thought you might like to see what we are getting ready for!!


Still have about 3 weeks or so for the Hill House Vineyard so more on that later.


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 20, 2010)

fascinating stuff Rick...thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!

we are close to harvest too...your pictures are just great....good luck w everything!

ps..i did notice that you are again taking a vacation....the only one who i know that takes more vacations is that president of ours


----------



## grapeman (Aug 20, 2010)

You may need to put a step next to the crusher to make it easier to lift the lugs/pails into it for crushing. Looking great there as usual. Good luck with all your harvest.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice pictures Rick and good luck to you guys. I love following the steps you guys take.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Al


Well, wife is getting a knee replacement on 9/7 so this is the last hurrah before the operation


Rich


We have a 2 step platform on the back side for Paul to step up on and just be able to dump easily.


Thanx for all the notes, guys


later


rick


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking good there Rick!

I used to think everybody in CA had a pool but now I'm starting to think everybody in CA has a vineyard!

Oh and i'll be going on vacation in early Nov Al...... 

Us Gov types got to do our part to help keep the economy humming!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 21, 2010)

good luck w the kneww thing..my brother in law had both done at once and was up and about in no time

Mike....just suprised you have to wait til november...didnt you see we were heading for a double dip recession...call BO up and see what you can do...wait...who is watching north korea and iran if you are there?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 21, 2010)

I got people!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 21, 2010)

rick the most important thing is to make her do the therapy. If she does that she will be getting around a lot better in no time. My mother had both done at once when she was about 55 and had to get parts repaired in one when she hit about 75 and still going well at 80 on the other one.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, it was a good crop - - - - - and syrah harvest. Last year only 220#'s of must and this year 750#. 2 primaries mostly full!!!! Wow - sorry I missed it.
syrah came in a 25 brix.








BUT, never fear - Sunday dawn we pick the merlot. I'll show pictures and brix later on this.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking good Rick.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Almost wine! 


Have fun picking and good luck with the crop harvest. Better bring a few bottles of last year's wine for the pickers- after they are done of course!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks mighty good there Rick! 

Hard to believe you tripled your harvest in one year!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 29, 2010)

AND the Merlot 








this is how we did it this year












right into the primaries






stems a'fly'n






and the pails we were look'n for








and Harvest 2010 is in the bag!!! Started at 0600 with 6 pickers and ended at 1100 and got ready for lunch.


Total looks to be 840 gallons of syrah and 500 of merlot. Best ever!!! Ph at 3.66 and brix at 23 merlot and 25 syrah. Just little adjustments to be made.


Now, on to our Hill House next week. Hope we get something!!!


rrawhide


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 29, 2010)

WOW!!! I had not seen this thread until today....




Looking good Buddy!!!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm glad you made it back for that harvest. Lots of fun for you.


Hope the Hill House turns out great too.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good,

Lets hope OSHA is not monitoring these forums!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good Rick. look forward to hearing about Hill House next week.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like that place has stock in "C"clamps! hehehe Looks good there Rick and hoping you have a good harvest also.


----------

